# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  How to identify Female Endler's Livebearer (Poecilia wingei)

## jojoel

How do I find Female Endler's Guppy in Singapore LFS? I can only find males in c328. I've a female which I'm unsure if its Poecilia wingei or Poecilia reticulata. How do I differentiate them!

Any Endler's Experts keen to help me??

Attached some pics of thisIMG_4261.jpgIMG_4259.jpgIMG_4262.jpgIMG_4258.jpgIMG_4254.jpg Endler looking female.

----------

